# [kernel] Temperatura de la cpu elevada

## Sefer

Hola a todos, a ver si me podeis ayudar con un problemilla, he pasado del nucleo 2.6.30 al 2.6.35 y paso de 32-34grados en reposo del nucleo 2.6.30 a 45-50 grados en reposo del 2.6.35 (cualquier superior al 2.6.30, he probado varios)  y no consigo dar con el problema. Puede parecer una chorrada pero salta el ventilador del portatil y monta una ruidera importante, y por ejemplo en la biblioteca o sitios asi eso molesta a bastante gente incluido yo.

Las temperaturas las tomo con lmsensors y siempre justo despues de arrancar el sistema, de hecho la primera temperatura que tomo con el 2.6.30 es de entre 19-21 grados y con el 2.6.35 llego a los 30, no entiendo estos cambios de temperaturas, alguien puede darme ideas sobre lo que puede estar pasando?

Aclarar que cuando tomo medidas no tengo activado cpufreq ni nada por el estilo.

PD: Me es necesario cambiar de nucleo por el soporte para el jacksense de tarjetas intel.

Gracias a todos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> 19-21 grados y con el 2.6.35 llego a los 30

 

Si medimos el diferencial de 2.6.35 respecto a 2.6.2x es importante pero 30 celsius no es temperatura para un microprocesador.

----------

## Sefer

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   19-21 grados y con el 2.6.35 llego a los 30 
> 
> Si medimos el diferencial de 2.6.35 respecto a 2.6.2x es importante pero 30 celsius no es temperatura para un microprocesador.

 

No es que yo este preocupado por la vida util del procesador, los 30 grados los coge nada mas encender el portatil, luego al rato va subiendo hasta los 45-50 y es entonces cuando el ventilador empieza a saltar y a montar ruido que es lo que intento evitar.

Tanta diferencia hay entre 2.6.30 y 2.6.35 como para subir 10-15 grados la temperatura del procesador?

----------

## pelelademadera

no es que el kernel haya incrementado la temperatura del micro, seguramente el kernel anterior reportaba mal la temperatura del mismo

----------

## Sefer

Me parece dudoso eso mas que nada por que haciendo las mismas cosas que antes, ahora me salta el ventilador y antes no, por suerte estamos en invierno, en verano no quiero ni mirarlo...

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Sefer wrote:*   

> por suerte estamos en invierno, en verano no quiero ni mirarlo...

 Precisamente, ahora es cuando más fuerte está la calefacción y seguramente vaya más gente a la biblioteca.

Puede que haya más de un factor externo que influya sin que nesesariamente sea el kernel, tengo un PC de sobremesa de hace unos seis años + o - corriendo un kernel testing *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 2.6.35-03396-g7eaa16b-dirty
> 
> 

  y puede que tire un poco más de la CPU pero no hasta el punto de hacer variar la temperatura tanto como a ti te ocurre.

----------

## gringo

si tu problema es que te molesta el ruido de los ventiladores, lmsensors viene con un programa llamado pwmconfig o tb.  fancontrol que te permitirá controlar las rpm de los ventiladores ( siempre y cuando tu hardware lo soporte, que a menos que sea del pleistoceno, casi seguro que si).

saluetes

----------

## cameta

Yo el otro dia cambie un ventilador porque hacia un ruido espantoso. Con el tiempo se deterioran y enmpiezan a vibrar, lo cual es molesto.

----------

## Sefer

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Sefer wrote:*   por suerte estamos en invierno, en verano no quiero ni mirarlo... Precisamente, ahora es cuando más fuerte está la calefacción y seguramente vaya más gente a la biblioteca.
> 
> Puede que haya más de un factor externo que influya sin que nesesariamente sea el kernel, tengo un PC de sobremesa de hace unos seis años + o - corriendo un kernel testing *Quote:*   esteban@mimaquina ~ $ uname -r
> 
> 2.6.35-03396-g7eaa16b-dirty
> ...

 

Eso es cierto, pero tambien me lo hace en casa aunque en menor medida y no tengo la calefacción cuando tomo las medidas (ni la acabo de quitar)

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si tu problema es que te molesta el ruido de los ventiladores, lmsensors viene con un programa llamado pwmconfig o tb.  fancontrol que te permitirá controlar las rpm de los ventiladores ( siempre y cuando tu hardware lo soporte, que a menos que sea del pleistoceno, casi seguro que si).
> 
> saluetes

 

Ummm no conocia ese programa, voy a mirarmelo.

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Yo el otro dia cambie un ventilador porque hacia un ruido espantoso. Con el tiempo se deterioran y enmpiezan a vibrar, lo cual es molesto.

 

Espero que no sea eso, mas que nada por que no tiene 1 año aun el portatil xD de todas formas es otro factor a tener en cuenta

Gracias a los tres.

----------

## cameta

Que se ponga en marcha el ventilador de tu CPU es normal, precisamente por eso lo lleva.

Cuando hace un ruido molesto es precisamente porque se desequilibran y los cojinetes que llevan se han deteriorado.

Mi pc es una torre de esas en que uno puede meter mano y cambiar el ventilador me costo unos 4 euros. En cambio los portatiles son bastante más puñeteros con los recambios.

----------

## Latinvs

Yo tampoco creo que sea que de repente los radiadores calientan más o el ventilador casca, o todo a la vez justo cuando tú actualizas el núcleo.

Yo miraría alguno de los módulos relacionado con cpufreq y los "governors" que tuvieras instalados para controlar la frecuencia de tu procesador y por tanto su calentamiento. Intuyo que debe de venir por ahí el asunto, quizá debas actualizar también algún módulo para tu nuevo núcleo.

Suerte.

EDITO:

No había visto que dices que no usas nada para controlar la frecuencia del procesador (mal hecho y mas en un portátil, no sólo por ecologismo sino por duración de la batería), así que lo que he dicho no sirve para nada, jaja.

Disculpa y olvida mi mensaje.

----------

## bontakun

has visto como te trabaja la CPU

tal vez no es tu problema pero hay una aplicación del kernel llamada kacpi que a muchos nos ha dado pero millones de dolores de cabeza... y tiende tomarce el procesador haciendolo trabajar inecesariamente... a si que deberias revisar cual es la carga sobre el procesador y ver si esta aplicación es la que te da los problemas...

saludos

----------

